# Case Trainer



## Zarxrax (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is a small windows app to help you practice case recognition and algorithms.

It works similarly to several other apps out there: it gives you a scramble which you perform, then you look down at your cube to see what the case is, and you solve it.

The difference with my program is that this one lets you fully customize the cases that appear. It's not limited to just PLLs or last layer cases. In fact, I created it mainly to help myself learn cases for the 2x2x2 cube.

The cases that it generates are taken from a list of algorithms in the file algs.txt.
The program expects 1 algorithm per line.

The "solution" algorithm that it displays is simply the same algorithm that it reads from the list.
CaseTrainer 1.5


----------



## Dennis (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, awesome


----------



## Owen (Jan 10, 2011)

Don't you just love Visual Studio? 

Great job!


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 18, 2011)

I have released a new version with the following changes:

- It wont display the same case twice in a row (as long as you have more than 1 case in the list)
- You can comment out lines in algs.txt using a semicolon. (this only works at the beginning of a line)

I'm currently using this with a fair bit of success to train OLL recognition.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 12, 2011)

Version 1.2
- Fixed bug with some M and S cases.
- Alg list can now contain empty lines (can help with organizing your list to make it look nicer)


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 14, 2011)

Version 1.3
- Made the algorithm text slightly larger
- Added a "drill" feature, which will display every algorithm once. This is useful to ensure that you practice every case.


----------



## David1994 (Jun 14, 2011)

Deadly!


----------



## Zarxrax (May 30, 2012)

Its been a while, but I made a few new changes to this app.
Version 1.4 
- fixes a bug in the drill feature which caused it to always skip 1 algorithm,
- introduces the ability to have different text files containing algorithms, and choose the one you want to load.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 6, 2012)

There's a bug with cube rotations. Any x/x' rotation in an alg screw up the setup alg


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 7, 2012)

Hmmm... hard to believe that has slipped by me all of this time. I guess I don't really use x rotations in most of my algs.
I'll have to check into this a bit further. At first glance, my code seems to be correct, so I'm not really sure where the problem is coming from.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 7, 2012)

Hmmm, ok I think I see where the problem may lie.
If you have a rotation at the BEGINNING of an alg, then the AUF that gets added at the end will screw up the setup.
If there is more to it than this, please let me know and I will investigate further.

Also keep in mind that the setup may have a y rotation embedded in the moves, which is designed to disguise the algorithm to prevent you from guessing it while you scramble.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 7, 2012)

F (R U R' U) y' (R' U2) x (R' U R U') x' generates the setup x U L' U' L x' U2 L y U' L U' L' B' U
x' (R U') (R' U) y' (R U R' U') generates the setup U L U' y U' L U L' x U'
(L U) x (L U' L' U) x' (U' L') generates the setup F U x U' F U F' x' U' F' U2


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok, version 1.5 has fixed the problem with rotations.

Thanks for the report. I guess I rarely use rotations in my algs, as I had managed to learn all of OLL without ever running into this problem


----------



## Dennis (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi again, it is possible for you to compile this for Mac OSx?


----------

